# Potential to Kenetic...The Ascension of DGG



## Dark Geared God (Jul 7, 2015)

I have hit new peaks with FDA approved gears.
Fuck all you fagots


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2015)

H4H gainz are real


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 7, 2015)

Answer me Headjew GDI...GICH


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2015)

God see all?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## ROID (Jul 10, 2015)

You're welcome


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)

ROID said:


> You're welcome


For what ? i'm beyond yo'er mortal realm, grub worm.*I'm dead to everyone unless I try to become what I may be. **.**My name is a killing word Tren.**.. father, the sleeper has awakened!*And how can this be? For I am_ the Kwisatz Haderach!_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jul 12, 2015)

Great log


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Great log


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2015)

.....  a very different log for sure....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## charley (Sep 18, 2015)

......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2015)

...  ..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## charley (Apr 23, 2016)

....


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2016)




----------



## OTG85 (May 11, 2016)

Dgg is back! How is your moms basement treating you bro?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 16, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Dgg is back! How is your moms basement treating you bro?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2016)

DGG is an Uphill Landscaper without a doubt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2016)

Werd. Small unjerked donut punching mexican


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd. Small unjerked donut punching mexican



Bump!


----------

